# Jet 1221VS Rebuild and Repaint



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I went Saturday and bought a Jet 1221VS from a craigslist ad. I paid $400.00 for the basic lathe and the factory accessories. The only fly in the ointment was the power switch was broke. I ordered one from ereplacementparts.com and a few other small things to make the shipping worthwhile. Today I got the lathe all taken apart and ready for sand blasting and painting. The lathe was in descent shape but had a lot of gunk on the ways. I almost did not buy it thinking the ways may be pitted but them cleaned up nicely and seemed to just be compressed wood from green bowl turning. If it does not rain tomorrow I will get it sand blasted and primed. Then the next day I will paint. I have sandblasted and painted 3 lathes in the past year and then sell them. I make between $100-200.00 per lathe. Mostly I like doing the work and making a good starter lathe for someone. The off white of Jet lathes is not appealing to me. This one has some stains on it that may be stain but they will not come off and the banjo is scratched up. So in about a week I will have a Wen stand I ordered from Amazon and will paint that the same color as the lathe. I have successfully used the rattle can Rust-Oleum Hammered paint and it covers up the rough castings of the lathes. The last one I did was painted in the hammered gray and the stand I made was painted a brown hammered paint. The combination looked good. Even though I bought this to resell I really like the size and heft of this lathe. I may just keep it and sell my Jet 1014 with VS motor and bed extension. We will see what happens when I get it done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We`ll be looking for some before and after pictures Guy.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Yes please post some before/after pictures Guy.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Please post pictures of the before /after results.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the finished project. Saw a lady who painted her lathe pink and decorated it with flower decals. Can't remember where I saw it but it would attract a crowd.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is the finished rebuilt and repainted lathe. I originally bought it to resell but I like to so well I think I will sell my existing Jet 1015I with bed extension.


----------

